# torrox,



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there,

This is my first time in any forum so mplease bear with me.

Myself, husband and two kids are hopefully moving to Torrox in Oct this year. We have a guaranteed income of 1300 euros a month. Is this enough to live on? Is there anyone who already lives in Torrox who would be able to give me a good idea of what to expect over there in all aspects of the life.

Thanks


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hi there karenandpino.*

I have lived in Torrox for the past 6 years so should be able to help you.

Schools I no nothing about but can find out some info for you if you would like.

€1,300 a month? Can you live ok on that? It would depend on a few things.

1.
Will you be renting? If so would you prefer to be by the coast, in the village or in countryside. Obviously, the closer you are to the sea the more expensive it is. 
2.
If your children go to an international school, that would be a hell of a big chunk from your earnings. I am not sure how much it would cost but sending your children to state school is a much thriftier descission. Your children, if they haven't already been learning spanish, realy need to start now so it would be an easier transition for them

We just about survive on my husbands pension which is a few hundred less than you will be earning. You will be paying more rent than us as you will need a 3 bedded I assume, but it shouldn't be that much more.

I would say it is possible to live here if the kiddlies go to state school, you don't drive a car and really negotiate for a good, long term rental. It is a renters market at the moment 

Can I ask you a few questions now please?
You have been offered a job already in Torrox?
Is it a secure position?
Will your social security be covered by your employer?

I will probably think of a few other things a bit later.

Torrox is a quiet, dare I say, retirement holiday town/ village  but really livens up in the height of the season when the spanish hit the coast for their hols. I like it here or I wouldn't have stayed for this long. Nerja is just down the road which is a bustling town.

Any more questions, just ask.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: welcome to the forum. You can find some interesting info here.

I am sure others will chip in over the next few days


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

*torrox*

Thanks for the reply.

We eill be renting in the pueblo and the kids will be going to the local state school. We have been over there a few times and like torrox and velez-malaga but find it hard to choose between the two.

We wont be needing a car to start with but are looking to get one soon (ish).

My (soon to be) husband will be working but primarily will help me with the kids aged 5 and 2 1/2. We have enough money set aside to tide us over for at least 6 months.

I am currently learning spanish and as I learn it am passing it on to my daughter. She can introduce herself but thats about it!

My income will be from a pension and I have some exportable finances also.

Do you live in the pueblo or the costa. Sorry to ask but how old are you and your husband. I am 33 and my partner is 43. We are very sociable people and aer looking to integrate into the spanish way of life but also have contact with english speaking people. Our kids are sociable also so should not find too much trouble settling in.

Thanks



Chica said:


> I have lived in Torrox for the past 6 years so should be able to help you.
> 
> Schools I no nothing about but can find out some info for you if you would like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ancient!*

We are ancient in comparison to you . I am 57, hubby is 67 so we only have grand kids around every now and again 

We live on the costa in a quiet area away from the main costa village and we love it. 

It sounds like you already have it all sorted and know what you need to do. I wouldn't be able to advise Torrox or Velez Malaga as I don't know the latter that well. I don't know why but I felt that you didn't know Torrox at all. Just my misunderstanding.

I wish you all the best with your move. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

1300 - for four of you?? Wow, I don't see it myself but good luck to you. 500/700 for rental + 50 electric + 50 telephone/adsl + 30 water+ gas(?) + health insurance(?) + dental insurance/treatment + school books + taxi/transport + UK tv + clothes/shoes + newspapers/magazines + cosmetics/hygiene + + + 

I am not saying that it can't be done but I think you are going to have to dip into your savings every month 

Os deseo mucha suerte and YES, keep up the Spanish.


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

*Torrox*

Well, you sound young at heart!!

We do have most things sorted but it is nice to hear from the people who live there and experience the day to day life. Sorry to give you the impression that we did not know Torrox - like I say, its the first ever time on a forum.

Thanks for your help and I will know who to ask if I need any further help, which no doubt I will!

You have been ever so helpful, thanks 



Chica said:


> We are ancient in comparison to you . I am 57, hubby is 67 so we only have grand kids around every now and again
> 
> We live on the costa in a quiet area away from the main costa village and we love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

You are more than welcome . It would be nice to meet you when you arrive. It's a pity you are not here on Saturday as there is a big beach party with live bands. Still, it will happen againwhen you are here.

Once again, good luck.


----------



## karenandpino (Apr 15, 2009)

*torrox*

Thanks for the heads up.

where would i find out about health and dental insurance/treatment costs etc. I thought that you were entitled to health costs etc being a member of the EU. It seems not so can you enlighten me please.

Are there any other costs you can think of on a month to month basis. Any information is always helpful.

Karen



SteveHall said:


> 1300 - for four of you?? Wow, I don't see it myself but good luck to you. 500/700 for rental + 50 electric + 50 telephone/adsl + 30 water+ gas(?) + health insurance(?) + dental insurance/treatment + school books + taxi/transport + UK tv + clothes/shoes + newspapers/magazines + cosmetics/hygiene + + +
> 
> I am not saying that it can't be done but I think you are going to have to dip into your savings every month
> 
> Os deseo mucha suerte and YES, keep up the Spanish.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

karenandpino said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> where would i find out about health and dental insurance/treatment costs etc. I thought that you were entitled to health costs etc being a member of the EU. It seems not so can you enlighten me please.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,
Please take the time to look around the "REAL" rental market and don't get caught up in the Expat Rental market. 500 to 700 Euros will get you one hell of a place in the "normal" out of city Spain, but one needs to keep it real. After all, if you were back in the UK on 1300 a month, you wouldn't expect a pool, games room, Lamborghini murcielago in the drive way parked besides the MPV etc., etc. I'm exaggerating (obviously) but you get the point. Keep it real and look around at what Spaniards rent and what they pay for a 3 bed house/flat.
As an example, I saw a 4 bed property in Teatinos/Malaga for 250 per month. I don't know Malaga at all, but I did clearly see the holiday/Expat rental market at 500€ plus per month and silly money even for a studio flat. The example in Teatinos is just a pointer that there is a recesion going on and not all rentals are beach front or pool inclusive holiday/expat market targets.

As for medical insurance, it's comparatively cheap per person in Spain but your age will work against you as younger women pay more (more complex creatures it would appear). Having said all that, as your partner will be covered by the seguridad social by his employment (he's not going to be self employed is he?), then it's only you and the kids and that shouldn't break the bank.

I assume here that you are not married. If you are, then you'll all be covered by his employment in any case. If he is going to be self employed (Autonomo) then it will cost him about 240€ per month and again you'll all be covered - but then he has to sort out the self employed setup etc., so there will be some initial overheads plus his Gestor/.Assesor fees which won't be much every three months but it all adds up.

As for the kids Spanish. Don't worry about it. At that age they'll be fluent before you can say "Native English Teachers, init!" - the challenge will be to keep them speaking, writing and reading good English by the time they reach secondary age. English is VERY important here so keeping up that side of things is of huge importance and will be mainly down to you and your partner. They'll probably keep up spoken English as you guys will no doubt speak English at home, but watch the slippage in reading, writing and level of vocabulary in general. They could easily end up in a time warp and end up speaking English at age 18 like 10 year olds do back home.

The 1300€ a month. It's not a huge amount, bu just see how it goes. It's a hell of a lot more than a lot of Spanish get to spend every month - but then that side of things is a bit of string. Everything from what you eat to what you drive to how well your rental property is insulated to how much electricity you use etc., etc., etc,. The good news is that most of these things, unlike direct and indirect taxation, is within your budget control.

I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live a little further round from you and I have two children. My husband comes over every now and again, but works in the UK, so its just me, the two children and 3 small dogs. I get an allowance from my husband of 700€ a month AFTER the rent is paid, this is to cover everything here. I just about scrape by on that!!! I´m not extravagant and fairly careful, although I´m not gonna scrimp too much, afterall I cam here for a better life!

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I live a little further round from you and I have two children. My husband comes over every now and again, but works in the UK, so its just me, the two children and 3 small dogs. I get an allowance from my husband of 700€ a month AFTER the rent is paid, this is to cover everything here. I just about scrape by on that!!! I´m not extravagant and fairly careful, although I´m not gonna scrimp too much!
> 
> Jo xxx


JoJo,
I bet the dogs aren't on Eukanuba or Royal Canin but are happy as Larry in any case?! 

It's incredible when you think that some people need 2K or 3K to get by every month after rent or mortage. I guess drinking Mccalan instead of Whisky DYC and Bombay Sapphire instead of Fokink GIN has its price


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> JoJo,
> I bet the dogs aren't on Eukanuba or Royal Canin but are happy as Larry in any case?!
> 
> It's incredible when you think that some people need 2K or 3K to get by every month after rent or mortage. I guess drinking Mccalan instead of Whisky DYC and Bombay Sapphire instead of Fokink GIN has its price


´

The dogs are on Mercadonas cheapest and are fine with it !!! Although they do get the odd leftovers from my appalling cooking!!! What I tend to do is draw out a set ammount each week for food etc and if I have any money left over at the end of the week, we eat out! As for booze, well I dont bother with it.

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and you have my coffee bill to cover. You forget to tell the boys and girls that! You are slipping!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...and you have my coffee bill to cover. You forget to tell the boys and girls that! You are slipping!!



Oh yes, I do actually owe you for the locksmith too!!!  I need to sort that, I´ll pm you

Jo


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

karenandpino said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first time in any forum so mplease bear with me.
> 
> ...



Hi Karen,

I think the question is would you be able to live in the UK on that amount per month. If so then you should be able to live in Torrox no probs.
Word to the wise, dont even think of paying anywhere near €700 per month rental as you will find something a lot cheaper. Have a look on kyero, type in torrox and you will see some bargains to be had. You should also look and see if you can find something that includes all the bills in your monthly rental.
If you are working and paying into the system then you shouldn't have any problems with health care. I am not to sure but I think there is only the one school in the pueblo, no uniform so that will save you some money.

Hope your move goes to plan and it all works out for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I think the question is would you be able to live in the UK on that amount per month. If so then you should be able to live in Torrox no probs.
> Word to the wise, dont even think of paying anywhere near €700 per month rental as you will find something a lot cheaper. Have a look on kyero, type in torrox and you will see some bargains to be had. You should also look and see if you can find something that includes all the bills in your monthly rental.


Rental prices do seem to be coming down BUT, the old saying "you get what you pay for" springs to mind. I´ve been looking around recently at possibly re-renting or even renting to buy and I´ve seen some lovely pictures and descriptions of properties that appear to be very reasonably priced at under 700€ .... I´ve then been to see them !!!! Maybe I´m fussy, but at the end of the day I´m the one who´s got to live in them and once the novelty of living in Spain has worn off, you really dont want to be living in something thats less than adequate! 

Also, as a bribe, leverage... call it what you will, my kids have to have or at least be near a swimming pool!

But, long term rent is cheaper in Spain than in the UK!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

VERY sensible advice. Two phrases that amuse me/irritate me (depending on my mood) are "I'd do anything" (about a job) and "We don't care where we live". 

Why do people think that Spain (or anywhere else) is better than a country where you know the language, have friends and family? The people who come here who succeed are those who want to come TO Spain rather than those who want to go FROM the UK. Always has been, always will be. 

Life in Spain is NO different from Life anywhere else. There are bills to pay, toilets to clean, noisy neighbours, inconsiderate drivers, lousy weather when you least want it. Yes, in short, the grass is greener on the other side BUT it still needs cutting

Enjoy your weekends, guys.


----------



## nbj (Aug 31, 2009)

*Teaching in Torrox + area*

hi everybody,

i'm new to this forum, gave up figuring out how to post a new question, so i will just post my question as a reply to this thread. sorry.

my spanish partner and i are moving to torrox costa in october, and i am trying to find out about language schools or danish expat communities where i could possibly apply for a teaching job. i am a danish native with a degree in danish and english language teaching.

i know people are not exactly drowning in job offers in spain these days, but if someone knows of someone who knows someone i could contact, i'd be happy to hear about it. i just to get an idea, see if there's anything there at all...

thank you, and have a fine day!

nana


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a Danish Language magazine - La Danesa. 

You could speak to Jette Christiansen at Norrbom Marketing who publish Danish, Norwegian and Swedish Language publications.


----------



## nbj (Aug 31, 2009)

*Thank you...*

...Steve, for useful information. I'll contact her as soon as I'm there.

Best,

Nana


----------



## issy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Moving to velez-malaga*

Hi there,
I'm moving to velez-malaga soon and was interested by your post. I'm new to this site and am trying to get as much info as possible.
My main interest concern is where in velez should I rent. 
I have an 8 year old, who will probably go to the local school, so I have to live within the school's zone (assuming they have a place available) - do you have any info on which are best or which should be avoided?
Thanks in advance,
Issy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

issy said:


> Hi there,
> I'm moving to velez-malaga soon and was interested by your post. I'm new to this site and am trying to get as much info as possible.
> My main interest concern is where in velez should I rent.
> I have an 8 year old, who will probably go to the local school, so I have to live within the school's zone (assuming they have a place available) - do you have any info on which are best or which should be avoided?
> ...


Well, I don't know Velez-Malaga well, but I would say that as in any town or city the areas that should be avoided could possibly be the cheapest?

As Jo pointed out, there are usually good reasons why any item is cheaper than another....not always but very very often.

I have never understood why anyone should wish to come to Spain and live 'anywhere' and do 'anything' fo9r the sake of a bit of sunshine and what they imagine to be a more relaxed way of life.

Life cannot be 'relaxed' if you work every hour God sends for an insulting wage and go home to a crowded, noisy apartment in a grotty urb with washing hanging out of windows.

I know I'm really responding to other posts and not yours but my advice would be to rent the best you can afford.

But then what do I know...; )if I were strapped for cash I would rather have one bottle of good gin or whisky a year than a cheap bottle every week.


----------



## DaveC70 (Nov 8, 2012)

issy said:


> Hi there,
> I'm moving to velez-malaga soon and was interested by your post. I'm new to this site and am trying to get as much info as possible.
> My main interest concern is where in velez should I rent.
> I have an 8 year old, who will probably go to the local school, so I have to live within the school's zone (assuming they have a place available) - do you have any info on which are best or which should be avoided?
> ...


Hi 

Did you move to Vélez-Málaga as I will be arriving later this month to go look at some of the rental properties available and I am also considering Torre Del Mar.

I will not be working in Spain as I have a job in Africa so I will be spending a month at each location off and on but would like to know if you found any areas not to go to before I arrive.

Any help on this would be appreciated 

Regards

Dave


----------

